# fruit fly culture molding



## silentRI (Nov 9, 2009)

Two of my cultures are molding. Can anyone tell me how to prevent this. I have one other culture finishing up and another blooming. But i do want to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## tmx (Sep 27, 2011)

You'll need to provide more information to get a decent answer? How are you making the cultures? What kind of media? How are you storing them? Etc. etc...


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have 2 medias that I use. One is Josh's (sponsor) and I also make my own. Very simple recipe(homemade) you can get here by using the search button. I use the water/vinegar method. Almost 1/2 vinegar with the rest water to make a peanut butter consistancy. I know others use something else, because the vinegar does smell a bit, but I don't mind the smell and vinegar is much easier to get.


----------



## silentRI (Nov 9, 2009)

tmx said:


> You'll need to provide more information to get a decent answer? How are you making the cultures? What kind of media? How are you storing them? Etc. etc...


I'm sorry I forgot that. I'm using josh's media(sponsor). Using boiled bottled water. Coffee filters since I can get them for free from my job. They are stored on the bottom shelf of my frog rack. The other cultures adept doing fine. Just two newly started ones


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

How much water/media did you use?

Did you use any yeast when you started the culture? White is usually characteristic off yeast growth as opposed to mold. Try making it with zero yeast.

I don't think temps had anything to do with it, but you may want to move your cultures higher. Bottom shelfs will be the coldest spot in your room and you'll get better results with cultures around 78 degrees.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

joshsfrogs said:


> How much water/media did you use?
> 
> Did you use any yeast when you started the culture? White is usually characteristic off yeast growth as opposed to mold. Try making it with zero yeast.
> 
> I don't think temps had anything to do with it, but you may want to move your cultures higher. Bottom shelfs will be the coldest spot in your room and you'll get better results with cultures around 78 degrees.


so is the white yeast ok? I have the same thing in a culture. Joshs media.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

White yeast overgrowths are typically not a problem. However if the surface of the media gets too dry your more likely to see it occur. Once the flies get going they tend to churn it under and control it. 

How dry is that culture? If you look at the first picture, the surface is cracked and there are large air gaps on the bottom of the container. At this time of year if you have forced air heat, you may have to add a little more water to get past the drying effects of the air. 

Ed


----------



## silentRI (Nov 9, 2009)

joshsfrogs said:


> How much water/media did you use?
> 
> Did you use any yeast when you started the culture? White is usually characteristic off yeast growth as opposed to mold. Try making it with zero yeast.
> 
> I don't think temps had anything to do with it, but you may want to move your cultures higher. Bottom shelfs will be the coldest spot in your room and you'll get better results with cultures around 78 degrees.


Woah. Means a lot to get feedback from you, but anyhow. No yeast. I used 1/2 cup of your hydei media and 2/3 cup of water. I will move the cultures higher up as well. Thank you


----------



## silentRI (Nov 9, 2009)

Ed said:


> White yeast overgrowths are typically not a problem. However if the surface of the media gets too dry your more likely to see it occur. Once the flies get going they tend to churn it under and control it.
> 
> How dry is that culture? If you look at the first picture, the surface is cracked and there are large air gaps on the bottom of the container. At this time of year if you have forced air heat, you may have to add a little more water to get past the drying effects of the air.
> 
> Ed


Thanx Ed. I looked around and found a technique here and I'm gonna try it. The one where people store their cultures inside sterlite containers.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I used a little more than a pinch of yeast but I also misted my cultures. I thought I was going to have to toss that culture.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

silentRI said:


> Thanx Ed. I looked around and found a technique here and I'm gonna try it. The one where people store their cultures inside sterlite containers.


Sometimes all that is needed is to moisten the surface of the media a little bit after you harvest flies or when you add yeast (I do this when the heat comes on in the winter). 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Remember that misting a culture is exactly that, misting it. If your pour water in you will likely get too much. That can flood and suffocate your culture.


----------

